# Donde estan los SCR? livewire



## Ga7i7o (Oct 29, 2007)

Saludos a todos los foristas.

  Yo para mi realización de circuitos utilizo el PCB Wizard. (claro esta que primero hago el esquema en livewire)

  Estuve haciendo un circuito donde necesito colocar un SCR, pero me dí con la sorpresa de que no estaba dentro de la simbología.

  Alguien me podría decir donde lo puedo encontrar o en todo caso como podría hacer para solucionar mi problema.

  Gracias de antemano


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 29, 2007)

Amigo ya te comente que podrias colocar un zocalo o un elemento que posea la misma cantidad de pines. ademas deberas recordad la poscion en que lo configuraste. es decri si colocaste un zocalo de 3 pines debes recordar la poscion en que vas a colocar el SCR.


----------



## Ga7i7o (Oct 29, 2007)

a ok, muchas gracias anthony, tu siempre ayudandome, gracias.


----------



## Ga7i7o (Oct 29, 2007)

Mira y dime una cosa, como recien estoy aprendiendo esto del soldar y de imprimir sobre placas, como podria hacer para hacer las pistas mas gruesas con el PCB wizard, cosa que asi, no se me junta la soldadura de una u otra pista.

  Me ayudas?


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ga7i7o dijo:


> Mira y dime una cosa, como recien estoy aprendiendo esto del soldar y de imprimir sobre placas, como podria hacer para hacer las pistas mas gruesas con el PCB wizard, cosa que asi, no se me junta la soldadura de una u otra pista.
> 
> Me ayudas?


 

Creo que es tarde para escribir, pero si alguien le innteresa, lo que tienes que hacer es configurar las pistas:

haces doble clik en el icono track (pista) y aparecera el recuadro: _Width_, _Gap_ y _Layer_.....en donde dice *Width:0,04 in*   cambiale a   *Width:0,02 in*  para que las pistas sean mas delgadas y no tengas problemas al momento de soldar la placa...

Saludos


----------

